# Rota Spain



## staceystump (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello all;

I am new to the forum and the information here is wonderful. I am active duty military getting ready to retire, after 30 years. I am looking to me and my girls traveling to Rota, Spain for 3 -4 months out of the year. I will be retired military and since ill be residing by Rota health care will not be an issue. A couple questions I have is the area by Rota Spain safe? Is it easy to find 3 month rentals? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the forum, 

I am not far from Rota say 45 Kms, and in this area renting is easy. I would have thought that you would get a lot of help from the base to find suitable accommodation. The area is "safe" but petty theft is rife as the unemployment figures are around 42% for over 25's and around 70% for the under 25's. 

Davexf


----------



## staceystump (Jul 2, 2013)

Since I am visiting for leisure I probably wouldn't get that much help from the base. But I will have access to the base. 

Thank you


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Stacey, as retired military will you have any sort of special treatment in terms of visas and/or can you live in American territory? If not, you'll be looking at having to do no more than 90 days in EU territory, 90 days out.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in Cadiz but from what I hear Rota is fine. It would depend on when you are coming cos prices really shoot up in July and especially August. Perhaps you could pass the word to the base cos the Americans seem to have their own little town where everything is charged in dollars. 
I dont know that someone on base would be allowed to rent you their house. That you would have to find out for yourself. But it does have lovely beaches, etc. and I wouldn't hesitate in taking a trip, if I were you. Good luck.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

You will probably have to pay a high price to rent for 3 montbs but might get a good deal in winter , most landlords want a year.


----------



## staceystump (Jul 2, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Stacey, as retired military will you have any sort of special treatment in terms of visas and/or can you live in American territory? If not, you'll be looking at having to do no more than 90 days in EU territory, 90 days out.


No, I won't receive any special treatment. Only if I get a job on the base. Which is my plan eventually. Yes I have read about the 90 day rule.


----------

